# /dev/sr0 failing to mount on  boot [solved]

## h2sammo

i dont know how to access a log of the boot sequence output (if its even possible). but i tried to write it down quickly as it scrolled on the screen during the boot sequence.  it hangs about 10 seconds trying something then it says:

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sr0: unknown device

 

and it gives the red exclamation marks on the right side of the screen.

i read that belongs to the cdrom, but i can use the cdrom just fine.  how can i troubleshoot this further? it makes for a slow boot.Last edited by h2sammo on Thu Dec 10, 2009 7:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

h2sammo,

I'm guessing a little here but it sounds like you have the the wrong options for your CDROM in /etc/fstab

It should contain the noauto option, so there is not attempt made to mount it at boot time

```
/dev/cdrom             /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0
```

Normally, there is no disk in the drive when you boot so an attempt to mount it will cause an error.

----------

## vincent-

```
/dev/sr0                /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro,user  0 0
```

That works for me.

If you use Gnome and you want be able to mount the cdrom using Gnome, you must remove the cdrom line from stab.

----------

## h2sammo

thank you, that was it.  noauto took care of it.

----------

